

Emacs or Vim? Get the Best of Both with Evil - gnosis
http://spin.atomicobject.com/2013/02/28/emacs-or-vim-evil/

======
gnosis
_"The most frustrating thing for me about regular Vim is not being able to
move around a line as easily when I’m in insert mode. With Evil I can have
C-a, C-e, M-s, M-f, and M-b without jumping in and out of insert."_

Assuming that in emacs, C-a moves the cursor to the beginning of the line and
C-e moves the cursor to the end of the line, it's possible make these keys do
the same thing in insert mode in vim by putting the following in your ~/.vimrc

    
    
      inoremap <C-a> <C-o>0
      inoremap <C-e> <C-o>$
    

I don't know what M-s and M-f do in emacs, but if someone tells me, I be able
to figure out a vim equivalent.

Also, I strongly recommend visiting #vim on freenode. There are many very
knowledgable people there who can help.

